# AMAZING...PHOTOS OF MY TRAVEL FROM MONTEVIDEO, URUGUAY TO BUENOS AIRES, ARGENTINA!!!



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi, here i will post a pics of my travel to Buenos Aires from Montevideo, Uruguay
This travel has 2 parts
Montevideo, Uruguay---Colonia, Uruguay in Bus
& Colonia, Uruguay---Buenos Aires, Argentina in Ferry
I’ll post of all travel…from montevideo in half day, the arrival to Colonia to take the ferry & the 
Arrival to Buenos Aires in night.!









the way to do






























in the exit of Montevideo, Uruguay. the bridge that u can see is the old river bridge.Now you can cross for a really modern highway


















Uruguayan fields









i hadnt any thing to do in the bus...lol!









Montevideo is a few kilometers...here, the entrance to a town









that funny!



























arriving to a town in half of field!


















a silos...



























q viaje, ya me tenia podrido...









arriving to Colonia, a city in uruguay, where i taked the ferry


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

In Colonia seaport









now going out...leaving back colonia









The "skyline" of Colonia, Uruguay









That wonderfull city, Colonia, historic patrimony of humanity









the city will prosper fast


















now yes....the ferry is moving it!!!


















the skyscrapers of Buenos Aires, Argentina




































i dont never tire me of see that pics


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

the view of my aunt's house in Buenos Aires



























Buenos Aires University of Law









This flower...opens with the sun.!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

Buenos Aires underground









El Obelisco, Buenos Aires’ most famous monument













































Tigre, a small town close BSAS









A theme park…..









Tigre River



























the river from ferris wheel









OK people……this all!


----------

